# LBT Need 3 For Sat



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Fun trip (not a charter) to the edge on Sat if WX holds, moon phase looking great too!

Grouper, mongos and what ever else we can get into! Basically a meat
trip.

Launch out of Shoreline in Gulf Breeze @ 0600 and return and clean fish before sunset at my home near boat ramp.

pm me if you wanna go. est cost split around $50.00

Jimmy


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds like a plan, pm sent.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Jimmy Good luck to you and your crew Saturday hope you have to clean fish for hours.. If you are on the west edge around noon we will stop by and say hi on our way in from the SW. There has been a couple of big black groupers caught in the middle rocks.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*Fishing Saturday*

PM sent.

Thanks


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

$50 to the edge is a great deal! Fuel alone would cost someone more than that! Is that 50 round trip or one way?! Lol


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Bravo87 said:


> $50 to the edge is a great deal! Fuel alone would cost someone more than that! Is that 50 round trip or one way?! Lol


Yes sir, that's round trip including bait.

Boat is full, thanks for all the interest!

Gene, hope to find them hungry and we'll be in the area for sure, see out there.

Jimmy


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow I missed out just now seen this good luck jimmy! Keep me in mind my days off just got switched to Sundays and Monday.plus I just figured how to get this vivid forum features off this forum it doesn't show this section.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Wow I missed out just now seen this good luck jimmy! Keep me in mind my days off just got switched to Sundays and Monday.plus I just figured how to get this vivid forum features off this forum it doesn't show this section.


Gotcha down and thanks for the response/update, been a way too long since I've been able to fun fish so, my call list was a bit stale. 

I look forward to enjoy a great day on the water and put a few in the box!

Jimmy


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

SUPER STOKED about this trip, see you Sat Jimmy ! :thumbup:


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

who ever got those spots is in for a good trip! ive been lucky enough to fish with jimmy before and he is a great guy and captain!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Ragon210 said:


> who ever got those spots is in for a good trip! ive been lucky enough to fish with jimmy before and he is a great guy and captain!


Thanks for the kind words Ragon210, looks like its shaping up to be a great day with an awesome crew that knows how to fish, even if one of the crew calls himself CCC! haha!!

Pretty stoke Reed as well to have you on board for a beautiful day on the water!

Jimmy


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

jjam said:


> Thanks for the kind words Ragon210, looks like its shaping up to be a great day with an awesome crew that knows how to fish, even if one of the crew calls himself CCC! haha!!
> 
> Pretty stoke Curtis as well to have you on board for a beautiful day on the water!
> 
> Jimmy


anytime jimmy, im at the fire station with scallon (david) today, wish I would have seen your post earlier! maybe next time! 

Dalton


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Ragon210 said:


> anytime jimmy, im at the fire station with scallon (david) today, wish I would have seen your post earlier! maybe next time!
> 
> Dalton


I'll give you a heads up next trip for sure Dalton. 

Jimmy


----------

